# Nettoyer un iBook G4



## winnizkid (8 Août 2004)

Bonjour les amis,
Je suis déprimé, voilà mon problème:
J'utilise très intensivement mon iBook G4, et des traces jaunatres apparaissent aussi bien sur le plastique que sur le clavier. Connaitriez vous un produit miracle qui n'abime pas le précieux objet et qui puisse lui rendre sa jeunesse d'antan?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bon, je garantie rien, j'ai un ibook 600, et dc je crois pas que ce soit le meme plastique...mais ton probleme si c'est comme le mien, cela ne doit etre que de la crasse...
dc essayes les lingettes pour lunettes, ou chiffons pour lunettes avec un tout petit peu d'eau c'est parfait !


----------



## Amophis (9 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, je garantie rien, j'ai un ibook 600, et dc je crois pas que ce soit le meme plastique...mais ton probleme si c'est comme le mien, cela ne doit etre que de la crasse...
> dc essayes les lingettes pour lunettes, ou chiffons pour lunettes avec un tout petit peu d'eau c'est parfait !




Oui et évitez de faire de la mécanique avant d'utiliser vos machines.....  

Non mais


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

pour les touches du clavier de l ibook de mon frere il utilise de l alcool a 90°

et des cotons tige pour decrasser les touches
 pour le plastique de la coque je pense que de la mousse nettoyage et un chiffon doux feras l affaire


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

attention aux produits menages certains sont beaucoup trop puissants


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attention aux produits menages certains sont beaucoup trop puissants


c est vrai que certains produits sont abrasifs et bouffent un peu le plastique 
pour ma part j utilise du nettoyant special informatique en bombe qui ne ronge pas le revetement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui et évitez de faire de la mécanique avant d'utiliser vos machines.....
> 
> Non mais



c'est vrai que l'avantage supréme du powerbook, c'est qu'il est gris...dc toi tu peux...


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

Pour ma part comme piro du nettoyant spécial informatique (en l'occurrence les lingettes qui vont bien).
 Et surtout, je ne touche jamais mon iBook sans m'être lavé les mains, ni ne mange ou ne bois lorsque je bosse avec.


----------



## Marcant (9 Août 2004)

Sinon regarde sur M6 boutique, il y a des produits lustrants...le mieux se sont des lingettes nettoyantes que tu trouves chez les revendeurs ou fnac par exemple conçues spécialement pour ordinateurs.


----------



## Kaneda (9 Août 2004)

J'ai le même problème concernant les 2 zones se situant de chaque coté du trackpad. Des traces roses pâles apparaissent. Nettoyer ne sert pas à grand chose car le lendemain c'est revenu.

(non, je suis propre et ne fait pas de mécanique ) C'est assez agaçant en fait :/


----------



## Marcant (9 Août 2004)

Mets des bandes de chaterton...


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2004)

autre solution: ne pas avoir de ibook

mais un gron pc tout moche, qu'on ne peut pas structurellement salir


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mets des bandes de chaterton...


----------



## Kaneda (9 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mets des bandes de chaterton...



Rigole pas,j'y ai pensé 

Plus sérieusement, j'aurai bien mis une sorte de plastique transparent ultra-fin, adhésif (mais sans colle, genre plastique collé à l'électrostatisme  ) qui soit le plus discret possible mais bon ... la flemme ..


----------



## Mulder (10 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mets des bandes de chaterton...


Ou utiiiser souris et clavier externe.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Août 2004)

Toutes les techniques décrites marchent aussi pour un Alu


----------



## Kaneda (11 Août 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Ou utiiiser souris et clavier externe.



Alors là j'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé (pour le clavier)   Pas bête


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Rigole pas,j'y ai pensé
> 
> Plus sérieusement, j'aurai bien mis une sorte de plastique transparent ultra-fin, adhésif (mais sans colle, genre plastique collé à l'électrostatisme  ) qui soit le plus discret possible mais bon ... la flemme ..


tu peux essayer avec du film alimentaire mais je doute que ca apprecie beaucoup la chaleur


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

Sûr que lorsque la tempèrature monte à 63º, le plastic va attacher
 et l'iBook sera dur à ravoir.

 Puisque l'on parle de ménage, quel est le mieux pour les écrans des
 portables (je suppose que l'Ajax Vitre est déconseillé ...) ?


 eb


----------



## Mulder (11 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Alors là j'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé (pour le clavier)   Pas bête


En plus, le clavier et la souris Apple sans fil avec l'iBook 14"... quelle classe !  
... ... Comment ça tu n'as pas pris BlueTooth ?... :rateau:    :love:


----------



## heroe (11 Août 2004)

Si vous mettiez des gants comme moi tout serez plus façile pour vous...


----------



## Krstv (11 Août 2004)

Sinon, pour iBook, il parait que le iCleaner destiné à iPod marche pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> Si vous mettiez des gants comme moi tout serez plus façile pour vous...



pendant que tu y es, achétes un pc... t'auras pas besoin de le nettoyer !!!   


j'ai un ami qui vient de s'acheter un ibm T42... tout seublement attroce  :love:


----------



## Rastignac (22 Août 2004)

Ben en fait, moi aussi je vais souscrire à l'offre étudiant IBM T42 (pour éviter définitivement les soucis de compatibilés avec l'école et les autrse étudiants), et je me prendrai un mac dans moins d'un an ;-) (apres avoir revendu l'IBM)

 J'aimerais bien que tu me dises Kasparov si le T42 est silencieux, j'arrive pas à trouver la réponse. merci


 R.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

j'ai pas encore vu sa machine pour de vrai... il me la juste montrer en foto avec ca config (pentium M 1,7)...
Pour le design chez ibm, il a pas bcp changer...toujours des boites a pizza ! (d'ou ma remarque!).
 Par contre, mon pater a un ibm Tjesaispasquoi a sa boite... ca me semble pas etre une machine bruyante, elle me parait meme plutot bien construire, robuste, et fonctionnelle (comparé a certains dell, compaq, et autres).

l'ibm de mon pote, coute 3300 ¤ avec les options, et il l'a à 1900¤ avec la reduc de son ecole..pour etre precis, c'ets un P M 1,7Mghz, 512 de ram, 60 Go de dd, 64Mo ATI, graveur cd, lecteur dvd, wifi 802.11 b (je crois bien et non g), 15" xga, 5h d'autonomies promises (+ sacoche, cles usb, garantis de 3 ans, obligatoire sur un PC portable)... rien de tres folichon en fait, je trouve! Et a 3300¤, c'est vraiment abusif comme prix ! a 1900, ca devient interessant..., mais c'est franchement pas la machine que j'acheterais... pas de graveur dvd (essentiel le graveur dvd, qui sert 3 fois par ans pour un pciste... point important, si tu veux le revendre), je demande a voir la vitesse du dd,  et c'est une machine qui serat vite depassé, j'ai l'impression... mais je suis pas tres averti ds le domaine des PC !
bon, le pentium M, est sympa tout de meme, le reste est pas dégueux, mais je comprend pas le prix d'origine...

vas demander conseil sur ce forum, tu trouveras certainement de meilleurs conseils que les miens.

K.


----------



## FloX (22 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas encore vu sa machine pour de vrai... il me la juste montrer en foto avec ca config (pentium M 1,7)...
> Pour le design chez ibm, il a pas bcp changer...toujours des boites a pizza ! (d'ou ma remarque!).
> Par contre, mon pater a un ibm Tjesaispasquoi a sa boite... ca me semble pas etre une machine bruyante, elle me parait meme plutot bien construire, robuste, et fonctionnelle (comparé a certains dell, compaq, et autres).
> 
> ...


Faut m'expliquer certaines choses :
Deja tu dis que la config est pas top, ca reste quand meme une très bonne configuration ... Je comprends pas ce qui te déplait dessus ? Quand au prix, l'équivalent chez apple (pb 15") est au meme prix avec l'applecare 3 ans, sachant qu'ibm garantie ses machines 3 ans ... Sans parler de la qualité des machines, ibm a une longueur d'avance sur apple.
Ensuite tu critiques l'absence de graveur et tu indiques que les utilisateurs de pc les utilises 3 fois par ans ... Pourquoi sur mac on s'en sert plus ? Ah pour sauvergarder ses données avant que le DD claque.
Je suis pas pro pc, ni pro mac mais bon faut savoir etre un minimum réaliste


----------



## Rastignac (22 Août 2004)

Merci kasparov pour le lien, mais je le connais bien ce forum mais là-bas personne n'a encore recu le sien... ;-)

 Alors, j'ai vraiment comparé toutes les offres et je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux en matière de laptop que celui là à 1800¤ (car comme tu l'as compris, je bénéficie de la même offre IBM étudiant) avec une si bonne garantie, 3 ans certes, mais surtout IBM !

 mais si tu as une meilleure idée, n'hésite pas à me le dire, mais fait vite, il faut absolumen que j'envoie le chèque avant mardi car il y a un certain délais et la rentrée est dans 3 semaines...

 A propos du graveur de DVD, effectivment c'est un gros manque mais encore une fois, je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux à ce prix là pour cette qualité là (et pourtant j'ai vraiment besoin d'un graveur de DVD, car je possède à la maison un magnetoscope numerique sous linux/debian et j'aimerais bien allèger le disque dur des films qui le remplissent en m'en faisant de jolis dividis...)

 Enfin, à propos de la revente, je sais que je vais perdre bcp, mais moi c'est un mac que je veux... et puis si je gagne bcp d'argent demain, le problème de la revente ne se posera pas, ce sera G5 en plus... Croisons les doigts !


   R.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

le probleme sur les autres machines, c'est que tu n'auras pas de reduc... et l'ibm est interessant pour cette reduc, et pour la qualité de montage... a mon avis, tu pourrais avoir une machine bien meilleure pour 2300/2500¤ (je pense a sony), avec une bonne qualité d'assemblage, et tout et tout... Mais c'est tout de meme 700¤ de plus (auquel tu devras certainement rajouter la housse)! Dans la mesure ou tu comptes le revendre dans 1 ans... c'est pas franchement interessant.
Quant a la revente de ton ibm, en raison de ta reduc de depart, tu devrais ne pas perdre trop... peut etre au prés d'un futur etudiant ds ton ecole.
Pour le graveur dvd, de toute manniere un graveur externe aurat de bien meilleure performance... puis tu pourras tjrs le revendre avec ta machine ou a part. 'fin c'est vrai que puisque t'auras l'utilité d'une graveur interne, c'est un peu dommage...

vous etes qd meme pas mal epargné ds les ecoles de co... qd je vois des gens qui sortent de scpo, ou prepa ena... qu'ont pas reussi les concours a l'ena, l'enm... et qui galérent actuellement pour trouver du boulot !  

hum, t'as deja fais le programme erasmus ? tu connais quoi des  magistéres ?  
(reponds moi par mp)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Faut m'expliquer certaines choses :
> Deja tu dis que la config est pas top, ca reste quand meme une très bonne configuration ... Je comprends pas ce qui te déplait dessus ? Quand au prix, l'équivalent chez apple (pb 15") est au meme prix avec l'applecare 3 ans, sachant qu'ibm garantie ses machines 3 ans ... Sans parler de la qualité des machines, ibm a une longueur d'avance sur apple.
> Ensuite tu critiques l'absence de graveur et tu indiques que les utilisateurs de pc les utilises 3 fois par ans ... Pourquoi sur mac on s'en sert plus ? Ah pour sauvergarder ses données avant que le DD claque.
> Je suis pas pro pc, ni pro mac mais bon faut savoir etre un minimum réaliste



D'abord pour ce qui vont faire de leurs machines en ecole de co (et si les ecoles de co, etaient un peu plus ouvert au monde mac, mais je connais des errésistible macuser en ecole de co )... un ibook leur suffiraient (ajoutes a cela un reduction de 50% sur l'ibook, ca laisse reveur... comparé au prix d'un ibm (meme a 1800¤ y a pas photo).


De surcroit, le prix d'origine (3300¤), peut parait bien cher... vas jeter un coup d'oeil au config des portables apple (ibook et powerbook), et regardes ce que tu peux avoir avec un budget de 3300 ¤ (dd a 5400, ATI 128, superdrive, un dd de 80 Go, + tout les petites choses propre a apple qui font la difference, mac os X, la qualité de finition, le design l'ergonomie, le fait que ds 3 ans... t'as machine ne serat pas si dépassé que ça, etc. (ds le monde pro, les imac sont encore utilisés, stable, etc. un parc pc, va devoir etre renouvellé plus souvent, et demanderas plus d'entretien par exemple).
IBM, par son importance et son enorme production, peut se permettre d'avoir des pieces de coté, et dc une SAV rapide... c'est vrai

Quant au graveur dvd, je dis que la philosophie pc, c'est d'etre a la pointe de la technologie, meme si ils n'en ont pas l'utilité, ca serat un point noir dans 1 ans pour la revente de sa machine... compare au premier titatium, qui se vende encore tres bien en occase.

important aussi les virus... tu n'imgines pas a quel point ca se diffuse vite ds une ecole de co...  et c'ets le gros desavantage des pc, surtout que eux, c'ets leurs outils de travail, et qu'ils n'ont pas que ca a foutre !
bref, tout un tas de raison qui font passer au mac... (sans pour autant faire l'apologie du mac )

ne t'inquietes pas je suis realiste, je continuerais ce sujet demain, et je vais sur ce rejoindre les bras de morphée 

bien a toi


----------



## FloX (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> D'abord pour ce qui vont faire de leurs machines en ecole de co (et si les ecoles de co, etaient un peu plus ouvert au monde mac, mais je connais des errésistible macuser en ecole de co )... un ibook leur suffiraient (ajoutes a cela un reduction de 50% sur l'ibook, ca laisse reveur... comparé au prix d'un ibm (meme a 1800¤ y a pas photo).
> 
> 
> De surcroit, le prix d'origine (3300¤), peut parait bien cher... vas jeter un coup d'oeil au config des portables apple (ibook et powerbook), et regardes ce que tu peux avoir avec un budget de 3300 ¤ (dd a 5400, ATI 128, superdrive, un dd de 80 Go, + tout les petites choses propre a apple qui font la difference, mac os X, la qualité de finition, le design l'ergonomie, le fait que ds 3 ans... t'as machine ne serat pas si dépassé que ça, etc. (ds le monde pro, les imac sont encore utilisés, stable, etc. un parc pc, va devoir etre renouvellé plus souvent, et demanderas plus d'entretien par exemple).
> ...


Merci pour ta zenitude kasparov lol Des fois quand je me lis quelques jours après avoir postés je me trouve bien virulent 

C'est vrai que tu n'as pas tord, je viens de regarder et sur bien des points le powerbook est mieux que le t42 ...


----------



## nathan1901 (29 Novembre 2004)

Hello, petite question sur ce sujet : Comment fait-on pour virer les traces de poignets sur les ibook ?

 J'ai essayé avec un produit (le truc pour nettoyer les écrans LCD) et nada... Quelqu'un a t'il essayé le iCleaner sur ce genre de traces sombres ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Hello, petite question sur ce sujet : Comment fait-on pour virer les traces de poignets sur les ibook ?
> 
> J'ai essayé avec un produit (le truc pour nettoyer les écrans LCD) et nada... Quelqu'un a t'il essayé le iCleaner sur ce genre de traces sombres ?


 Attention, le iCleaner est avant tout destiné à effacer les égratignures. Ce n'est pas un nettoyant à proprement parler.
 Sinon, pour les traces sombres : j'ai le même problème, surtout du côté gauche, là où y'a le disque dur et que ça chauffe. A mon avis cela provient d'un mélange de sébosité et de sueur qui ternit le plastique plus qu'il ne salit. J'ai obtenu de bons résultats en nettoyant avec les lingettes pour ordi (il faut celles pour nettoyer le PVC des boîtiers), sans complètement réussir à les enlever cependant...


----------



## nathan1901 (29 Novembre 2004)

Il conseille un produit sur cette page, mais malheureusement je ne suis pas aux US...

http://homepage.mac.com/geerlingguy/mac_support/mac_help/pages/20-cleaning_ibook.html

C'est la gomme de MrPropre (MrClean en anglais) qui a l'air de bien marcher... bouh... 

Personne des US pour me l'envoyer et un paiment via Paypal ?


----------



## didierlc (29 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Il conseille un produit sur cette page, mais malheureusement je ne suis pas aux US...
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/geerlingguy/mac_support/mac_help/pages/20-cleaning_ibook.html
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'aller aux US pour acheter la Gomme Magique de Monsieur Propre, une sorte d'éponge assez ferme qui s'emploie à sec pour affacer les traces sur divers supports. Apparemment, selon le site dont tu donnes l'url, c'est ce produit qui a été utilisé avec succès sur la plastique du portable... A essayer donc. 
Dans les hypermarchés et les supermarchés bien pourvus.


----------



## iota (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

   La gomme monsieur propre est ditribuéee en france (depuis cette année, c'est assez récent, j'ai entendu une pub à la radio).

   Voir la page produits de Mr Propre.

   @+
   iota


----------



## bacherig (30 Novembre 2004)

En fait, une gomme standard suffit largement !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2004)

Sans vouloir passer pour un barbare, pour ma part j'ai nettoyé mon ibook recemment, qui etait devenu franchement crado, et j'ai utilise le meme produit pour le clavier, les repose poignets et l'ecran, a savoir... du bref vitres tout ce qu'il y a de plus commun...
 il n'y a aucun probleme, maintenant mon naillebouque est tout beau tout prop' et tout fonctionne comme d'hab...
 sans vouloir etre mauvaise langue, je pense vraiment que les produits "special ordinateur" (a part le icleaner, la je ne sais pas trop) sont juste un placebo pour qu'on debourse encore un peu, amoureux de notre machine que nous sommes...
 enfin bref, vous prenez pas la tete les gars, du nettoyant pour vitres ca marche tres bien et ce n'est pas abrasif pour un sou...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2005)

je me demande même si les lingettes pour nettoyer le délicat fondement des bébés n'est pas une bonne option... un jeune parent aurait-il essayé par hasard?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

Attention pour l'écran bobbynountchak, il faut ABSOLUMENT que ton nettoyant ne continne pas d'alcool. Sinon à la longue, tache blanche garanti sur ton bel écran 

 Pour l'écran, apparement le mieux serait les lingettes pour optique d'appareil photo, ou celles pour lunettes (au choix donc  )
 Pour l'extérieur, certains ont parlé d'un nettoyant pour meuble à la cire d'abeille avec un chiffon en peau de chamois.

 Reste donc à tester... J'ai mon ibook depuis 2 semaines, et l'extérieur a déjà des traces de doigts ... sniff  Et l'écran a UNE malheureuse trace (qui ne se voit pas une fois l'écran allumé en fait  )
 Je vai tenter dès ce soir la lingette pour bébé sur l'écran, je vous tiens au courant....

 EDIT: lingette pour bébé, sans effet positif  J'ai l'impression qu'il est sale alors qu'avant il était nickel


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Attention pour l'écran bobbynountchak, il faut ABSOLUMENT que ton nettoyant ne continne pas d'alcool. Sinon à la longue, tache blanche garanti sur ton bel écran
> 
> Pour l'écran, apparement le mieux serait les lingettes pour optique d'appareil photo, ou celles pour lunettes (au choix donc  )
> Pour l'extérieur, certains ont parlé d'un nettoyant pour meuble à la cire d'abeille avec un chiffon en peau de chamois.
> ...


 Pour ma part, j'utilise un chiffon d'entretien Radtech et le produit sans alcool qui va avec. Le résultat est excellent. En outre, pour éviter les marques des touches du clavier contre l'écran, j'ai acheté, tjs chez Radtech, le tissu qui vient entre l'écran et le clavier. Lorsqu'il y a des traces de doigt, il suffit de passer un coup de ce chiffon.

 Pour l'extérieur, je passe un chiffon ultra-doux pour carrosserie ou le tissu Radtech pour enlever les traces de doigt. J'ai enlevé une tache TRES résistante avec polish ultra-doux pour carrosserie et le chiffon ultra-doux qui va avec. Mais ne pas prendre n'importe quel polish bas de gamme => ils sont abrasifs !!!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2005)

Le produit iClean est cher je trouve


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'utilise un chiffon d'entretien Radtech et le produit sans alcool qui va avec. Le résultat est excellent. En outre, pour éviter les marques des touches du clavier contre l'écran, j'ai acheté, tjs chez Radtech, le tissu qui vient entre l'écran et le clavier. Lorsqu'il y a des traces de doigt, il suffit de passer un coup de ce chiffon.
> 
> Pour l'extérieur, je passe un chiffon ultra-doux pour carrosserie ou le tissu Radtech pour enlever les traces de doigt. J'ai enlevé une tache TRES résistante avec polish ultra-doux pour carrosserie et le chiffon ultra-doux qui va avec. Mais ne pas prendre n'importe quel polish bas de gamme => ils sont abrasifs !!!


 Ou trouve tu ce "Radtech"?

 Sinon, pour les lingettes, (cf mon Edit plus haut) c'est une belle connerie. Ca a tout sali mon écran! J'ai rattrapé ça avec un kleenex humide puis un chiffon en coton sec pour essuyer le tout.. Ouf! Il est à nouveau nickel.. J'ai eu peur!!

 Eddy


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2005)

www.radtech.us

  Tu y trouveras de nombreux produits, accessoires pour le matos Apple.


----------



## appleman (6 Janvier 2005)

je croyais qu'il fallait pas mettre de polish sur le platique et vu que l'ibook est en plastique je suis sceptique..donc TOX peut tu me rassurer?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2005)

le coup des lingettes pour les lunettes c'est pas con, je retiens le truc j'y avais pas pense!


----------



## macaddicted (7 Janvier 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sûr que lorsque la tempèrature monte à 63º, le plastic va attacher
> et l'iBook sera dur à ravoir.
> 
> Puisque l'on parle de ménage, quel est le mieux pour les écrans des
> ...


  euh, ça fait  4 ans que je nettoie mon pwb pismo avec de l'ajax vitre triple action  impecable ! 
  en particulier l'ecran regulièrement sali par mes mômes pleins de doigts pegeux ressort nickel


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

Le souci, ce n'est pas ton ajax vitre triple action, mais ce qui le compose. L'alcool, les écran plat n'aiment pas à la longue.. 
J'ai pas fait le test, mais je préfère éviter les problèmes. (taches blanches en particulier.. fais une recherche sur le forum, tu verras que c'est un conseil régulièrement donné  )


----------



## appleman (7 Janvier 2005)

de vrais petites fées du logis....après l'écran de l' ibook il y a les vitres de ma maison si vous voulez...moi je dis ça parceque vous parlez d'ajax vitre hein! après vous faites comme bon vous semble... :


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je croyais qu'il fallait pas mettre de polish sur le platique et vu que l'ibook est en plastique je suis sceptique..donc TOX peut tu me rassurer?


 Bonsoir Appleman,

 Je n'ai pas la prétention de te rassurer, mais j'ai effectivement utiliser un polish auto très doux et de qualité pour rattraper des parties noircies (frottement du nylon de ma housse) sur la coque de mon iBook. Les produits habituels n'avaient pas d'effet, donc aux grands maux les grands remèdes .

 En ce qui concerne polish et plastique, je te rappelle que les voitures possèdent des parties en plastiques (abs) vernies ou non et que le polish ne les attaque pas. A mon avis, seuls les polishs abrasifs (soi-disant efface rayures ou revitalisant couleur) sont de véritables dangers pour les laques de voiture comme de iBook. Un polish protecteur pour peinture neuve ou en bon état correspond à ce que j'appelle doux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2005)

ouais ben moi j'dis un bidon de white spirit et pis c'est marre!
surtout, laisser le mac tremper 3 heures au moins, hein... prevoir 5 litres pour un portable, 10 pour un mac de bureau. 
ca ressort mieux que neuf j'vous jure!


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben moi j'dis un bidon de white spirit et pis c'est marre!
> surtout, laisser le mac tremper 3 heures au moins, hein... prevoir 5 litres pour un portable, 10 pour un mac de bureau.
> ca ressort mieux que neuf j'vous jure!


 Tu oublies de préciser que c'est un traitement à appliquer uniquement dans le cas où le mac à séjourner auparavant dans un bidon de goudron !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Janvier 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies de préciser que c'est un traitement à appliquer uniquement dans le cas où le mac à séjourner auparavant dans un bidon de goudron !


:affraid: J'ai oublié de le passer dans le goudron en premier :hein: Arf... vai tout recommencer pour la peine


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Janvier 2005)

ben ouais, si tu oublies le principal aussi...
faut avoir quelquechose a nettoyer sinon ca perd son charme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Attention pour l'écran bobbynountchak, il faut ABSOLUMENT que ton nettoyant ne continne pas d'alcool. Sinon à la longue, tache blanche garanti sur ton bel écran
> 
> call me bobby


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> call me bobby


:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Janvier 2005)

boh eh si on peut pus rigoler...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boh eh si on peut pus rigoler...


On peut!! Mais en m'expliquant ce qui était drôle si possible :rose: (bah koi?! je sors d'un partiel de 3 heures.. j'ai le droit de pas tout comprendre  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Janvier 2005)

ah ouais c'est pas pareil la...
`ceci dit je sais pas moi, le "call me bobby" ca m'a fait rire mais apres, pour t'expliquer pourquoi...
on laisse tomber, la prochaine fois je raconterai celle du fou qui repeint son plafond, celle-la elle fait toujours un carton...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

Oki doki  (bon, on arrête là.. on est complètement parti en live sur ce fil  )


----------



## macaddicted (12 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> de vrais petites fées du logis....après l'écran de l' ibook il y a les vitres de ma maison si vous voulez...moi je dis ça parceque vous parlez d'ajax vitre hein! après vous faites comme bon vous semble... :


 
  euh, t'habites un peu trop loin 
 je me demande si les additifs de l'ajax triple action compensent l'effet negatif de l'alcool ???? (anti poussière, anti pollution, anti pluie, limite le depot dû à la pollution et fait glisser les gouttes d'eau ! rien que ça  )
  C'est clair ( comme une vitre bien propre ) que je n'utiliserais pas un produit vitre 1° prix et une raclette pour mon PB !
  (C'est fou ce que les hommes aiment parler chiffon   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2005)

ben quitte a paraitre lourd, je te redis que moi j'ai utilise un produit premier prix, comme tu dis, sur mon ibook, et ya pas eu de probleme...
apres il est possible que j'aie eu de la chance...


----------



## Marcus (12 Janvier 2005)

un chiffon doux legerement humide avec de l'eau ca nettoie nickel mon AluBook, mon iMac et mon PowerMac
pas de produits hors de prix pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Un petit chiffon doux humide ca fait très bien l'affaire, et pour l'écran, je conseille le petit mouchoir donner avec les lunettes.


----------



## Chococed (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Attention pour l'écran bobbynountchak, il faut ABSOLUMENT que ton nettoyant ne continne pas d'alcool. Sinon à la longue, tache blanche garanti sur ton bel écran
> 
> Pour l'écran, apparement le mieux serait les lingettes pour optique d'appareil photo, ou celles pour lunettes (au choix donc  )
> Pour l'extérieur, certains ont parlé d'un nettoyant pour meuble à la cire d'abeille avec un chiffon en peau de chamois.
> ...



Bonsoir tout le monde

Moi perso ence qui concerne l'écran et bien je prend un chiffon doux que j'imbibe légrement d'eau . Résultat, plus aucune trace

pour l'extérieur idem mais j'aimeraius essayé le produit pour l'iPod

Le clavier pour le moment est toujours nickel

Mais bon c'est vrai que le blanc est trés salissant... mais bon la beauté d'une telle machine a un prix non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2005)

si un chiffon doux inbibe d'eau suffit pour nettoyer un ordinateur, c'est qu'il n'est pas vraiment sale, vous ne pensez pas? 
des que la vraie crasse s'installe ca ne suffit plus...


----------



## Chococed (13 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> si un chiffon doux inbibe d'eau suffit pour nettoyer un ordinateur, c'est qu'il n'est pas vraiment sale, vous ne pensez pas?
> des que la vraie crasse s'installe ca ne suffit plus...


 
A chacun de prendre soin de son ordi non  ???


Je sais pas comment vous faite pour avoir de la crasse sur votre  ordinateur franchement...Vous mangez avec ou quoi ????


Faut le faire quand meme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2005)

boah faut pas s'enerver, hein, j'disais ca comme ca...   
moi, je bouffe des chips et du chocolat en postant des messages sur les forums de macgé, et pis je renverse plein de coca sur le clavier aussi... 
...
tout le temps...


----------



## Chococed (13 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boah faut pas s'enerver, hein, j'disais ca comme ca...
> moi, je bouffe des chips et du chocolat en postant des messages sur les forums de macgé, et pis je renverse plein de coca sur le clavier aussi...
> ...
> tout le temps...


 
 non mais je m'enerve pas mdr

 Tu devrais aussi l'essayé comme sous plat...il parait que c'est pas mal du tout 


 a pluche bonne soirée


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2005)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> non mais je m'enerve pas mdr
> 
> Tu devrais aussi l'essayé comme sous plat...il parait que c'est pas mal du tout
> 
> ...




eh eh pas con... ouvert ou ferme le ibook?  
...
bon ok, on arrete les conneries ici.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

pour nettoyer la coque, vous pensez quoi d'un chiffon doux légèrement imbibé d'alcool.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> pour nettoyer la coque, vous pensez quoi d'un chiffon doux légèrement imbibé d'alcool.



l'alcool ça n'a pas l'air très conseillé, si tu regardes plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire vraiment tout, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi l'alcool ne ferait pas l'affaire avec la coque.
 Pour l'écran je concois que ce soit impensable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2005)

mouais tu dois avoir raison, c'est vrai...
`si tu n'as pas tout lu, peut etre n'as tu pas vu que moi je preconisais les nettoyants pour vitres de base genre bref vitres pour ne pas les citer...
moi je l'utilise pour la coque ET l'ecran mais la les avis sont partages, d'ailleurs je vais p'tet faire gaffe a l'avenir, ils m'foutent les boules a force les autres la!!   
enfin bref (vitres) a mon avis pour la coque le pchitt pour vitres c'est largement suffisant et ca marche bien...
sinon tu as toujours de l'acide chlori...  klory... chlaurry... enfin du white spirit quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

ben le white spirit, pourquoi pas, surtout pour l'écran... lol

 Le produit pour vitre pour la coque, je valide, ca ne peut pas faire de mal, mais pour l'écran, je n'en suis pas si sure.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2005)

oui mais pour l'écran je ne parlais pas vraiment de white spirit, je parlais plutôt d'acide chlori... klory... chlaurry...
oh et puis merde!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Janvier 2005)

De l'acide chloridrique ( ) et puis quoi encore!! :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Janvier 2005)

Il me semble que c'est CHLORHYDRIQUE  en fait, mais bon...
Nan nan j'vous assure, on m'a dit que ca nettoyait bien!
personne veut tester pour nous?
Moi j'ose pas, chui timide!


----------



## appleman (15 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est CHLORHYDRIQUE  en fait, mais bon...
> Nan nan j'vous assure, on m'a dit que ca nettoyait bien!
> personne veut tester pour nous?
> Moi j'ose pas, chui timide!



on est gentil mais pas con!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (15 Janvier 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est *CHLORHYDRIQUE*  en fait, mais bon...
> Nan nan j'vous assure, on m'a dit que ca nettoyait bien!
> personne veut tester pour nous?
> Moi j'ose pas, chui timide!


:rateau: J'ai loupé une occasion de garder mes doigts au chaud....

 Mais troll à part,pour résumer cette histoire de nettoyage:

*Ecran* :
 - lingettes pour lunettes ou pour lentilles optiques d'appareil photo
 OU
 - chiffon imbibé d'eau (chiffon qui ne laisse pas de trace, et doux)

*Coque*:
 - Chiffon doux imbibé d'eau
 OU
 - Chiffon doux avec du produit nettoyant pour meuble (à la cire d'abeille selon certains témoignages lu ici et là)

*Clavier* :
 - Lingettes utilisées pour l'écran
 OU
 - Tite bombe qui souffle de l'air sec

 On a fait le tour là, non?
 Juste pour vous signalez qu'il existe à Darty et à la Fnac des lingettes spécialement conçues pour nettoyer les écran plat, elles sont très efficace aussi a priori. Reste à comparer les prix pour éviter de payer un produit 10¤ quand parfois un chiffon doux et de l'eau sont aussi efficace 

 Eddy


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

Et le produit iClen est il efficace??


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2005)

au niveau des lingettes pour lunettes, si il faut qu'elles soient sans alcool, je suis bien emmerde, car ou la composition n'est pas indiquee, ou il y a de l'alcool dedans...
quelqu'un a une marque sure?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

je voudrais pas passer pour le gros relou qui insiste, mais vous zetes surs que personne n'a de reponse a la question ci-dessus??


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai acheté le produit iClean sur le site de Apple


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mars 2005)

Moi j'utilise des lingettes Jelt E-NET en fait pour un nettoyage optimal, deux etuis sont attachés ensemble, l'etui 1 (humide) et l'étui 2 (pour sécher) c'est très pratique et ca nettoie tres bien, je les ai acheté dans un magasin informatique sur Dinan, mais je pense que l'on doit en trouvé partout. 
De plus j'ai du faire 4 nettoyage en 6 mois donc vu qu'il a 25 lingettes (50 en fait) ca ne fait pas tres cher 11,90 euros.

Voilà une petite photo, en faisant une recherche sur google, on les trouve en vente sur LDLC :
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00027411.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2005)

ok, je note.
merci!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Mars 2005)

No problem !


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

Un truc qui marche très bien c'est le Spray nettoyant LCD de la marque Fnac qui est vendu avec un chiffon fin micro-fibres, c'est très efficace (mon iMac G4 avait des petite traces gluantes et hop c'est parti!). Par contre, le truc qui peut faire peur c'est qu'on vaporise directement le produit sur l'écran LCD et on essuie après quelques secondes. C'est tout mouillé à la première utliisation car on ne sait pas trop quelle dose mettre, mais après c'est nickel.   le prix est très abordable (6¤) et le flacon est plutôt costaud.

Et ce matin je m'appercois qu'il y à déja des taches sur mon tout nouvel ibook acheté il y a presque 2 semaines, même si je me lave les mains avant utilisation j'ai l'impression que ça se salit très vite.  
Je suis devenu un ibook-maniaque.    :hein: 

Et vous, vous nettoyez vos ibook combien de fois par mois ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Août 2005)

Moi au début je le nettoyais vachement souvent (je suis propre mais lui est trés blanc quand même... Et puis suffit de transpirer un peu des mains et à force, le trackpad il adhère, et ça deviens carément horrible...) et je me suis rendu compte que quelque soit le chiffon que tu utilises, et le produit, il y'a de plus en plus de micro-rayures qui apparaissent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, j'ai arreté, sauf une fois tous les 2 mois, quand il deviens mat. 
Mais sinon, j'ai fait mon deuil de l'uniformité de la couleur du mac (tu frottes ton doigt deux fois autour du clavier ou sur le trackpad neuf et la jolie teinte satinée prends un aspect brillant usé). ET LE PIRE, c'est que l'ipod c'est pareil! Faudrait qu'apple revoie ses choix de matériaux, pourquoi ne pas tout faire brillant comme les Ibook Dual USB?


----------

